# Svgtech AOC 120 DT Review



## $ingh (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone ,

*i.imgur.com/y9jWU.jpg


AOC 120 DT REVIEW 

1) INTRODUCTION :-
For a long time in Personal Computing i saw many companies trying to produce the best Air Coolers. From the last two years i am using Thermalright venom x rt .Although I have tested a few air coolers in between, none were able to beat this cooler except the Prolimatech Megahalems and D14 with little improvement which didn't grant an major upgrade .Today we are going to review cpu air cooler from SVGTECH . if you guys haven't heared about SVGTECH so let me tell you first that SVGTECH is a newly and the first Indian company to assemble cpu coolers in India. 

With there launch of air coolers there are 2 products in the lineup AOC 120 ST ,AOC 120 DT and today we will be testing AOC 120DT (the high-end Air cooling solution from SVGTECH) .
But can it stand up Against the other high-end coolers available in the market ?? Lets move ahead and find out .



2) SPECIFICATION AND UNBOXING :-

Product Dimensions (LxWxH) : 161mm x 137mm x 102mm
Weight : 1040g
Quantity of Fan’s : 2
Fan Dimensions (LxWxH) : 120mm x 120mm x 25mm
Fan Bearing Type : Magnetic Levitation Bearing
Fan Air Flow : 28 – 70CFM ±10%
Fan Noise : 18 – 32dBA ±10%
Fan Speed : 800 – 2000RPM ±10%
Compatibility:
INTEL : LGA 775, 1155, 1156, 1366
AMD : AM2, AM3, FM1



BOX PACKING:-


*i.imgur.com/ArbfU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zQ0DP.jpg


COOLER OUT OF THE BOX:- 


*i.imgur.com/agzz4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WyrLx.jpg


:-> The AOC 120DT features a Dual Tower Design which includes 6 heat pipes of 6mm Diameter in U-Shape with contact surface supports mirror finish ..



LIST OF ACCESSORIES:-


*i.imgur.com/nX9cI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TX7Xb.jpg


The Cooler comes with 2 Fans with an option to install a third Fan..



3) TESTING METHODOLOGY AND SETUP :-

Before we start I would like to explain our Testing Methodology, so our forum members/readers can understand what steps we took to reach the final temperatures and the conclusions we drew from the test. Our test bed is running all components outside on a open bench table. While this ends up not exactly depicting the real temperatures inside a case, it doesn't really affect the comparison between different heatsinks and certainly makes it far easier to change and mount the heatsinks while testing.

We will be measuring our maximum temperature of the core by running a prime 95 for 10 minutes, then allowing the system to cool for 30 minutes. The test room will be at 25 degrees Celsius. All the heatsinks will be using the same thermal interface material - THERMAG -V1. Before we mount the heatsinks, we will be cleaning both the processor and heatsink surface with isopropyl alcohol and to keep things interesting and fair, the MEGAHALEMS and Venomous X is tested with the same SVGTECH 2000 rpm fans in push/pull ..



TEST SETUP -
Processor :- AMD Phenom ii x6 1090t
Motherboard :- ASUS Crosshair iv formula
Memory :- G.Skill ripjaws (2*2gb)1600 mhz cl7
Video Card :- Msi hd 5870
Power Supply :-Corsair HX 1000w
Hard drive :- Western Digital 1TB sata
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate x64
Ambient Temperature :- 25° Celsius



4) TESTING RESULTS :-

STOCK RESULTS


*i.imgur.com/91YbW.jpg


ON 100% LOAD


*i.imgur.com/9QdWD.jpg



5) CONCLUSION AND PRICING:-

As we saw in the results, AOC 120 DT is a pretty capable coolerall around except for maybe extreme overclocking aficionados. Most regular users will never push those insane volts through their Processors. Its just that this particular reviewer has a screwed up brain which forces them to push these insane volts.I was pretty impressed with the AOC 120 DT which competed with the best air cooling solution present in the market and beats them with a good difference ..

All in all i am happy to report that AOC 120 DT performs farely well and i will frankly recommend it.Now coming to the price, as our Forum readers would already know, AOC 120 DT is already being launched at Rs. 4000 which after reviewing the product i would say is absolutely fantastic.


Pros 
Best performance among all air coolers.
Very good Price vs Performance ratio.
Allows user to select their own fan depending upon the need for silence or performance.
Nice build with 5 years warranty.



Cons 
The only thing i don't like is top bottom mounting and have no fitting for front back mounting .



*Special Thanks to Nikhil Nikumbh (owner of SVGTECH) for review sample .*


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 8, 2012)

lol aoc also sell these type of stuff never new!!!


----------



## $ingh (Nov 8, 2012)

@nikhilsharma007nikx this cooler is from Svgtech , here is the website:- svg tech


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 8, 2012)

$ingh said:


> @nikhilsharma007nikx this cooler is from Svgtech , here is the website:- svg tech


hmm where i can buy their products ?


----------



## $ingh (Nov 8, 2012)

You can buy their products from website or call @ the no mentioned in the website .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 10, 2012)

do they ship to delhi pin-110059


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

$ingh said:


> *
> Best performance among all air coolers.*




hmmm... how many of them have you tested?


----------

